# Production world records



## LoneWolfGang (Jun 13, 2015)

Today, I made 30 gallons of gumbo in 90 minutes. That's a record for me.

I'm sure plenty of y'all got records you're proud of . It might be fun to compare. Here is a few more of mine:

Egg poaching
90 eggs @ 8 minutes

Onion peeling
50 lbs @ 14 minutes

Veg chopping
20 gallons (onion/celery/g pep) @ 90 minutes

Shrimp peeling/deveining
50 lbs @ 105 minutes

I've got a few more. If this thread gets some gas, I'll post more.


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 13, 2015)

50# of onions in 14 minutes is really impressive. 

90 minute gumbo has some shortcuts that I don't want to think about. I usually make 10g batches as a two day project, roux and stock and sausage making the first day and cook the second. 

I usually spend about 90 minutes making sure I have all the fat rendered out before I start cooking garnish in.


----------



## LoneWolfGang (Jun 13, 2015)

Probably should have qualified that gumbo record.


Veg and roux already prepped. 
Seafood gumbo, which is not garnished with proteins until it's heated for service.

And yes, shortcuts are scary sometimes. I once made dark roux in 10 minutes. First, I made blonde roux. Then, I put caramel color in it. (Joking, of course)


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 13, 2015)

I feel better


----------



## labor of love (Jun 13, 2015)

I've heard horror stories that some people use the browned/burnt flour out of the fryer filter machine for gumbo roux.


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 13, 2015)

labor of love said:


> I've heard horror stories that some people use the browned/burnt flour out of the fryer filter machine for gumbo roux.



That just made me queasy


----------



## KCMande (Jun 14, 2015)

labor of love said:


> I've heard horror stories that some people use the browned/burnt flour out of the fryer filter machine for gumbo roux.



I read this quick and thought you said they used the fryer filter to brown a roux. Then I imagined a a fryer full of butter and a filter full of flour, and thought how much roux could a place need that this is how its done? I then re-read the post and now am just saddened that somewhere what you wrote may actually be a thing.


----------



## KCMande (Jun 14, 2015)

I luckily stepped away form a volume environment a few years ago, but i do remember a time when I held some sort of record for breaking down chickens among my group of friends and co workers. I was not the fastest (took second place, just tooting my own horn.), but had the cleanest cuts overall. Didn't miss a single oyster. I don't remember how many chickens the metric was, or how long it was. All I know is to this day I still enjoy breaking down poultry and smile to myself every time I leave the oyster on a thigh for duck confit.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 14, 2015)

KCMande said:


> I read this quick and thought you said they used the fryer filter to brown a roux. Then I imagined a a fryer full of butter and a filter full of flour, and thought how much roux could a place need that this is how its done? I then re-read the post and now am just saddened that somewhere what you wrote may actually be a thing.



Yeah...I heard about this from a pretty prestigous chef actually...he was telling me about some crappy kitchen he took over a long time ago. They were cutting corners in everyway imaginable.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 14, 2015)

peeling 50lb of shrimp in 105 min just sounds insane. I'm guessing they were U-10s?
I'm quite the beast when it comes to 21-25 and 16-20 count shrimp, but I doubt I could do more than 25lb-35lb in the same time frame.


----------



## LoneWolfGang (Jun 14, 2015)

Important point! I was talking about 10/15s


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 14, 2015)

Also I can tell by the egg poaching record where you work!


----------



## perneto (Jun 15, 2015)

Do you have any speed tips for the rest of us measly home cook? I'm curious about your onion peeling technique for example.


----------



## LoneWolfGang (Jun 16, 2015)

perneto said:


> Do you have any speed tips for the rest of us measly home cook? I'm curious about your onion peeling technique for example.



I peel onions fast because I peel 100-200 lbs at a time. It takes practice.

If you want to spend less time peeling onions, I recommend you peel your onions in batches. They keep for awhile in the fridge as long as they remain whole.

Here is my technique. It's nothing special:
1. Cut off both ends. slice the outermost layer from the top to the bottom, taking care not to cut any deeper than necessary.

I usually bury the tip into the top of the onion and gently roll my knife back.

2 Apply pressure along the incision with the whole side of your thumb. With some torque, the whole outer layer should come off the onion easily, in one piece. 

Do not be tempted to grip the peel with your nails. It will eat your nails, and tear the outermost layer rather than remove it in one piece.

3. Spot check. 

I know 50 lbs sounds like a lot, but we are talking about an average of 60 per bag. That leaves a full 14 seconds/ onion, or 5 seconds/ step with a full 2 minutes for set up and breakdown.


----------



## perneto (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks for the details! From what you write about slicing the outer layer, I guess you use a paring knife for this?

Any tips about shrimp peeling/deveining?


----------



## lobby (Jun 17, 2015)

You can use a chef's knife for the whole process. Getting out a paring knife just to slice the outer layer will slow you down.


----------



## perneto (Jun 17, 2015)

lobby said:


> You can use a chef's knife for the whole process. Getting out a paring knife just to slice the outer layer will slow you down.



That's what I do now, but I believe LoneWolfGang was talking about peeling only - he peels a whole batch, leaving them whole.

He wrote:


LoneWolfGang said:


> 1. Cut off both ends. slice the outermost layer from the top to the bottom, taking care not to cut any deeper than necessary.
> 
> I usually bury the tip into the top of the onion and gently roll my knife back.


I was asking whether he uses a paring knife for this step.


----------



## LoneWolfGang (Jun 17, 2015)

lobby said:


> You can use a chef's knife for the whole process. Getting out a paring knife just to slice the outer layer will slow you down.



Exactly. I use a chef's knife. A petty will work. No serrated blades, unless you're masochist.

Doing more with fewer tools is a foundation of efficiency. Think about it: you're not just switching knives, you're also washing it, storing it safely, and later sharpening it.

Making shallow cuts is key. A sharp knife is crucial. Bury the tip, and simply rock back without any added pressure. Let the blade do the work.

Also, cut as little of the top and bottom as possible. More complete onions keep better.

Now, shrimp peeling/deveining
First, gather a few things
-2 containers large enough to hold all the shrimp.
-1 container for shells. About 1/3 size of shrimp container.
-ice
-sharp knife. Bird's beaks rule, especially for beginners. I prefer tall pettys.
-1 container of cold water, large enough to dip your knife.

Now for peeling:
1. Assign your hands jobs. Your dominant hand will do all the detail work. Your other hand is your vice. It will only pick the shrimp up, hold them steady, and toss them.

2. Set your station. Place the whole shrimp under your vice hand with the shell container directly under where you plan to peel. Set the empty container near by. Use ice to keep your shrimp cold.

3. Grab a shrimp with your vice hand by the segment connected to the tail, the back up, and head facing the dominant hand. Hold directly over the shell container.

4. If head-on, apply directly to the forehead. Then pluck it off, and drop into the shell container.

5. Each shrimp has five segments, not including the one attached to the tail. I pinch the top the shrimp with my index and middle, the slide the top of my thumb in between the 2nd and 3rd segment connect where the legs protrude, and use the whole side of my thumb to peel back the firs two segments. Same motion for the back three. Then, pinch the back legs and ease the whole shell off in one piece. 

6. Spot check. Peel the whole shrimp before moving on.

Deveining:

1 Set your station. Peeled shrimp below the vice hand. Water beneath the knife hand. Clean empty container nearby. Ice.

2. Grab a shrimp, same way. Bury the tip right where the tail segment connects, slightly off center. Rock back, along the side of the vein, applying minimal pressure. Shallow as possible.

3. Pinch the vein where it extends into the tail between your thumb and the heel of your blade. Pull back, and the whole vein should come out. Spot check, scrape the back if necessary. If you want the tail off, pluck it off now.

4. Toss it and rinse the knife.

Make stock with the shells. Get the veins out of your house ASAP. After washing your station, bleach your drains. Ice your shrimp. If your knife is carbon, wash it immediately and thoroughly. Your hands will stink. Gloves won't help and will slow you down.


----------



## perneto (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks a lot for taking the time to write this down! Very interesting.


----------



## Chezpopp (Aug 6, 2015)

One restaurant I worked at that really honed my speed and precision as well as technique was a restaurant that straddled the volume vs fine dining line. Everything on the line was made scratch and to order but we did serious volume as we'll. one sauté pan per one dish. I was on sauté and my best friend was on grill. We had one extra helper for plating and apps. We did 554 covers with three guys total over a five hour dinner service this record for the restaurant still stands four years later. Really high quality scratch cooked food but man does that restaurant turn tables like crazy. 
W had dishwashers helping prep so much extra stuff because we couldn' 86 the entire menu. Teaching a dishwasher how to form crab cakes while cranking out dinners. It was one of the best nights I ever spent on the line. It still lives on in the managers log book.


----------

